# Best way to secure EZ track



## Gordon Ivascu (Jan 5, 2014)

What is the best way to secure EZ track? I would rather nail or screw then glue. can you get nails long and thin enough to go through the small holes? I am going into stryfoam so I need to go deep if they are going to hold. If hard is it to screw and is there risk of cracking track. And best ways to counter sink screw? Or most of the videos I have seen show it either being caulked or glued is that the best way.

Again thanks for all your helps. Years ago I started building a railroad and ran into problems got frustrated. This forum keeps me moving every time I need to know some I ask and I get help THANKS


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I used hot glue for mine. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HVF City (Jul 14, 2012)

I used foam safe ca glue to secure kato track to the foam. Very stable, but my layout will never be moved. I also ballasted which also secures it down.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Gordon,
I use a little water downed white glue and let it run under the track, then weight the track down while it dries. I find that it is easy to pry this bond loose without damaging the scenery or the polyurethane base.
Bob


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

My layout is all based on EZ track, and I only had problems when I was trying to secure it. I left it unsecured since then, and have had less problems. Keep in mind that my layout is only 4X8. I might have used a different approach had my layout been much larger.

-J.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have over 100' of EZ track on my layout. None of it is fastened down to the 1" foam board underneath. 
I have ballast around most of it, but not all. Never have had any "shifting" or separating problems in 3 years.
If I ever did decide to fasten it down I would use clear latex caulk.
Have fun,
Bob


----------

